
AWS’ Sponsorship of the Rust Project - thewildloop
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/aws-sponsorship-of-the-rust-project/
======
tesrx
Previous discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21251102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21251102)

